# KING ABDULLAH ECONOMIC CITY | Projects & Construction



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296977

























*King Abdullah Economic City to Join New Cities Foundation*





King Abdullah Economic City joins global corporations and research institutions to position NCF as leading global platform on urbanization

Geneva, Switzerland – April 3, 2012 – New Cities Foundation, a global not-for-profit platform for innovation and exchange on the future of urbanization, announces the addition of King Abdullah Economic City (KAEC) in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia as its newest member. KAEC, one of the world’s most ambitious new urban projects and future home to 2 million residents, is part of the Kingdom’s on-going drive to expand and diversify its economy, create employment opportunities for its young population and attract foreign investment, global trade, commerce and industry.



NCF views King Abdullah Economic City as a critically important project since it is the first of its kind in the region and will serve as a model and catalyst for future smart cities across the world. KAEC is developed on innovative models of public-private partnerships which are is, in NCF’s opinion, a core building block for creating successful and sustainable future cities. KAEC can also be an important laboratory for future cities because it will roll out new governance models, technologies and a new lifestyle which will influence the urban future in Saudi Arabia, the Middle East and globally.

The partnership between NCF and KAEC will be highlighted at the New Cities Summit in Paris from 14-16 May 2012, where Fahd Al-Rasheed, Managing Director and CEO of KAEC, will be participating as a featured speaker.

“KAEC is one of the most ambitious and exciting urban projects anywhere,” Mathieu Lefevre, Executive Director of the New Cities Foundation. “It is particularly timely that KAEC joins the Foundation as we get ready to bring together global urban leaders for the New Cities Summit to shape tomorrow’s best urban practices.

“I am therefore delighted to welcome Fahd Al-Rasheed to our line-up of high-level speakers at the Summit in May.”

Adding his comments, Fahd Al-Rasheed, , said: “KAEC emanated from King Abdullah bin Abdulaziz’s vision of a socio-economic transformation for Saudi Arabia’s citizens and residents alike, through the implementation of an ambitious diversification plan, that will lead to sustained economic development and quality of life improvement for the Kingdom’s citizens for generations to come.”

“KAEC is an innovative model of public private partnerships where the private sector undertakes the development as a whole and the public sector provides the right business environment to allow these investments to flourish. As such, KAEC represents a key gateway for global companies to access markets in Saudi Arabia and the rest of the region, and we have been very successful at attracting some of the world’s best brands to the Economic City.”

“No expense is being spared to make KAEC a model for 21st century urban development and we are delighted that, as a member of the New Cities Foundation, we can share our acquired experience and expertise with our peers and engage world class partners in developing this ambitious project,” he concluded.

About King Abdullah Economic City

KAEC is one of the largest and most significant economic projects run by the private sector in the Middle East. The city is 168 million square meters of land to be developed into a fully integrated city. It consists of 6 main components: the seaport, the industrial valley, the education zone, the central business district, the residential area and the resorts.
Economic Cities are a solid proof of the continuous efforts carried by the Saudi Government to support economic development and growth, as part of its aim to attract foreign investments and provide work opportunities for Saudi talents and encourage the foreign trade movement which in return will reflect with great benefit on various industrial, commercial and social domains in KSA.
Economic Cities Authority (ECA) is the main body responsible for providing financial and managerial supervision of the Saudi Economic Cities Projects. ECA plays a huge role in facilitating all processes and procedures needed by investors in terms of government relations on a 24/7 basis.
www.kingabdullahcity.com

About New Cities Foundation The New Cities Foundation is a global platform for innovation and exchange on the future of urbanization. NCF is guided by the principle that the unprecedented rate of urban growth that defines the 21st century represents a unique set of challenges as well as a chance to build more sustainable, vibrant, innovative and equitable communities in the developed and the emerging world. NCF brings together members of local governments, corporations, research institutions, NGOs, entrepreneurs and creative industries to address the future of cities around the world. The Foundation manages a number of task forces with its members, testing new models, technologies and processes on key urban topics such as healthcare and mobility.

The New Cities Summit is the centerpiece of the New Cities Foundation’s work. The first Summit will take place in Paris in May 2012 and will gather approximately 800 public and private sector leaders. This invitation-only event, innovative in both content and form, will mix thought-provoking panels featuring some of the most recognized global urban leaders with innovation demos and interactive thematic workshops on specific issues such as mobility, urban China, energy and finance – among others.

NCF is a Swiss non-profit based in Geneva with offices in Paris, New York and Rio de Janeiro whose members include GE, Cisco, Ericsson, Orange, GDF Suez, Citynove – Groupe Galeries Lafayette, the Ford Foundation, Metropolis, NYU, the SENSEable City Lab at MIT, CITRIS, HEC Paris, the Urban China Initiative, the Climate Group and others.

www.newcitiesfoundation.org



http://www.newcitiesfoundation.org/...-economic-city-to-join-new-cities-foundation/


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

Before 6 years ( CNN )


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

LAST update


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

sorry that in Arabic 

watch it there is beautiful girl


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

Port (red sea)


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

Hotel













high speed train station


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

I'm sorry its in Arabic too 

But i think she is talk about industrial zone


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

Seaport works ~ (red sea)











sorry its in Arabic too


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

train station ( al haramain high speed train )


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

amazing project....thank you for posting....

located 100km north of jeddah
source:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/King_Abdullah_Economic_City


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

^^ You are welcome


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Hawadi - King Abdullah Economic City (KAEC)*


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Marina Buildings*

*Marina Buildings..*


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*seaport*

the seaport


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*KAEC station*

haramain high speed rail 

KAEC station

before 174 days


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*other kaec pics*


----------



## skyscraperhighrise (Jun 10, 2006)

Soon I Will be going to the middle east.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

the real name of teh city is KING ABDULLAH ECONOMIC CITY???

they should call the ciy as the place where is located... sauns like the name of a project, not the name of a city.

The project is awesome!!!


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

I found these pictures:


P1040604 por Melanie & Dave, en Flickr


P1040603 por Melanie & Dave, en Flickr


P1040602 por Melanie & Dave, en Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

P1040572 por Melanie & Dave, en Flickr.
.


P1020166.JPG por sehlangford, en Flickr


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

el palmesano said:


> the real name of teh city is KING ABDULLAH ECONOMIC CITY???
> 
> they should call the ciy as the place where is located... sauns like the name of a project, not the name of a city.
> 
> The project is awesome!!!


Yes but we called it KAEC


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

Latest news

*KAEC labour complex to reach news heights
*











King Abdullah Economic City (KAEC) in Rabigh is seeing a significant surge in foreign and domestic investments for the construction of residential and industrial facilities after more than 50 local and international companies have signed agreements with KAEC, some of which are in the process of setting up operations in the City while others are already operational.

Among the leading companies which are establishing their presence in KAEC and contributing to the overall economic and social development of the City, are USA's textile and plastic packaging firm Greif; pharma giants Pfizer and Sanofi Aventis; lubricants firm Total; Saudia Smart Technology Hub; Nesma Holding Co. Ltd and many others.

Commenting on this, Mohammed Othman Mallawi, Investor Relations Manager,*Red Sea Housing Services Company, explained that the huge interest from local and international investors in KAEC has accelerated the pace of business and projects in the City, which has subsequently boosted demand for labour camps across these projects. In this regard, he added that*Red Sea Housing Services*recently received the approval from the Economic Cities Authority (ECA) to begin construction of labour camps in King Abdullah Economic City.*

Mallawi further added that*Red Sea Housing Services*is set to begin construction of a SAR 50 million labour complex, spread across a 150,000 sq m area in KAEC, by the first quarter of 2014 to accommodate the workforce that is involved in the completion of KAEC and the staff of companies operating within the City. The labour complex project is expected to have a maximum capacity of 5,000 residents upon completion.


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

^^

great updates 

Thank you ,, ^,^~


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

*Toys ‘R’ Us chooses KAEC as key distribution hub
﻿
*











King Abdullah Economic City (KAEC) and Toys ‘R’ Us have signed a development lease contract for a 35,017 square-meter-plot in Phase 1B of the Industrial Valley where the famous toy retailer will build a distribution center that will be the hub for its expansion plan in Saudi Arabia and will ultimately create job opportunities in Toys “R” Us stores across the Kingdom.
“We are very happy to welcome Toys “R” Us to join the fast increasing number of local and international market leaders who have chosen KAEC Industrial Valley as the base from which to grow their market share in Saudi Arabia and the Middle East,” said Ahmed Linjawy, president of industry and city Services in KAEC.
Linjawy added: “KAEC supports investors and venture capitalists willing to invest in the Industrial Valley with a variety of owning and long-term leasing options. This enables them to benefit from many of the main services offered by the city.”
Omar Bakkar, GM, Toys “R” Us, said: “Choosing the Industrial Valley for the site of our distribution center is a key part of our five-year expansion plan to increase our market share in the Kingdom. Given the prime infrastructure and the excellence of the facilities and amenities, the deciding factors were the strategic location and logistical advantages that make KAEC the ideal location for our new Saudi hub.”
KAEC is one of the largest and most important economical projects run by the private sector in the Middle East, it covers a total area of 168 million sq m along the coast of the Red Sea.
Through its Industrial Valley KAEC has succeeded in attracting more than 50 national and international industrial companies


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)




----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Emaar Economic City announces signed 3 contracts for linking the KAEC to the national electricity grid*

With reference to the announcement posted on the TADWAUL website on 10/28/1433 H, regarding the signing of an agreement between the EEC and the Saudi Electricity Company to connect the King Abdullah Economic City to the national electricity grid, which EEC ended Procedures for approving three contracts a total value of 300 million riyals for the project of linking the King Abdullah Economic City (KAEC) to the electricity grid.
Emaar adopted 175 million riyals , a cost borne by Emaar in partnership with the Saudi Electricity Company in 380 Kilo / Volt *main convert station expansion Project and add adapters with a 380/110 KV capacity to secure 500 mega.volt.amper dedicated to king Abdullah Economic City. The Electricity Company singed contract with a company (AAB) for this project and it will supervise the functioning and work of the project for a period of 28 months.

Emaar has also signed a contract with the company (AAB) worth 85 million riyals for the design and implementation of the main convert-station 110/13, 8 KV capacity to secure 134 mega. Volt-ampere in the industrial zone of King Abdullah Economic City and the contract extends to 28 months.

Emaar also signed a contract with AL- Sharif group worth 35 million riyals to build transmission lines of 110 KV *between main convert station 380/110 KV and main convert station inside industrial area in KAEC , the duration of the contract is 28 months.
Emaar also approved 5 million riyals cost of supervising the implementation of these projects according to the specifications approved by the Saudi Electricity Company and supervise the procedures delivered to the Saudi Electricity Company upon completion of the construction work.


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

*Mars*

*U.S. $60 million investment made in King Abdullah Economic City, Saudi Arabia*

http://www.mars.com/global/press-center/press-list/news-releases.aspx?SiteId=94&Id=3408























finaly :cheers:


----------



## hqho1671 (Dec 15, 2012)

KAEC awards SR300m deal for Al Waha’s first phase construction













Rezaik Al-Jedrawi Company has been awarded a contract valued at SR313 million for the construction of the first phase of Al Waha Community at King Abdullah Economic City (KAEC).
The first phase of Al Waha covers approximately 180,000 square meters and consists of 650 units offering both single and multifamily housing solutions. Construction will begin in October 2013, sales and pre-leasing will start in 2014; customer handover is scheduled for Q4 2015.
Speaking at the contract signing ceremony, Fahd Al-Rasheed, MD & CEO of KAEC, said: “We have planned the scope of residential accommodation at KAEC to cover all income levels and Al Waha is among the first communities within KAEC addressing the need for middle-income housing.”
Al-Rasheed added: “Al Waha is an innovative concept comprising several distinct villages organized around a system of open space corridors and roadways, complete with activity centers that provide places to worship, learn, shop, dine, socialize, play and relax in a landscaped setting that provides an aesthetically pleasing environment.”
Marzooq Abdulrazeq, GM, Rezaik Al-Jedrawi Company, said: “We are delighted at being awarded this contract and look forward to contributing our experience and expertise in mega construction projects of this kind, as well as being honored to play a part in the realization of this magnificent vision of Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah that looks far into the future for the benefit of Saudi citizens for many generations to come.


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

hqho1671 said:


> Alstom enters JV to build $64m factory in Saudi"King Abdullah Economic City"
> 
> by*CW Staff on Dec 3, 2013
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## 압둘라-爱- LOVE (May 17, 2012)

Ya Ghazal said:


>



KAEC sea port


----------



## direktor (Aug 24, 2009)

Is there any news about this project?


----------



## Haifon (May 7, 2017)

check this forum:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=933


----------

